# Which MacBook Pro Model Should I Get?



## mxb2011 (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm a student with average student needs, writing docs, making powerpoint/keynote presentations, fooling around on garage band, storing and editing photos and video, playing and storing a rather large amount of music and movies, web browsing, etc... If I'm looking for a 15" Macbook Pro that will serve all of my needs with speed and reliability (without overdoing it), as well as last me as long as possible before requiring replacement, what specs should I give my notebook?

Categories:

1. Processor

2. Memory

3. Hard Drive


THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

mxb2011 said:


> I'm a student with average student needs, writing docs, making powerpoint/keynote presentations, fooling around on garage band, storing and editing photos and video, playing and storing a rather large amount of music and movies, web browsing, etc... If I'm looking for a 15" Macbook Pro that will serve all of my needs with speed and reliability (without overdoing it), as well as last me as long as possible before requiring replacement, what specs should I give my notebook?
> 
> Categories:
> 
> ...


I just looked at then online
The 4 gigs of ram is plenty...........i sure wouldnt spend 1000 for another 4 gigs

I might upgrade the hd drive...if i stored alot of files...but the 250 gigs is plenty for most people.

I would go with the base configuration...or possibly upgrade to one of the 7200 rpm drives:up:


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

RAM is more critical than processor speed.

But having said that, I bought a MBP 15" 18 months ago, with 2 GB, but added 2 GB early this year (max of 4) with a 2.4 GHz processor. I run Adobe CS4 Premier Collection (Acrobat Pro, Bridge, Device Central, Dreamweaver, Drive, Fireworks, Flash, Illustrator, InDesign, Media Player, Photoshop), plus a few other word processors and page layout programs. Handles everything without a problem. So you should be fine with 4 GB.

Hard drive space will always be needed; photos, movies, etc. will only increase in size and number. I have 180 GB, and wish I had gone with a larger one... maybe next time. 

Overall, you will be very pleased with your choices.


----------



## nimish (Jul 12, 2002)

Unless you're doing serious video editing, I'd recommend the white MacBook, simply because it's a great bargain among all 13-inch notebooks, even if it isn't as pretty. If you look at PCs, you'll probably find better hardware for less in the 15-inch segment. Since you're a student, you can also get the discount + iPod touch.

As far as upgrading goes, if you're willing to get your hands dirty, you can buy 4GB of RAM for about $50 (after rebate), and a new hard disk (500 GB, even) from Newegg. (neither will void your warranty).

I'm a student too, and I have a white MacBook which I upgraded to 4 GB, and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

I have the higher model configuration of the macbook pro 13 inch and its really good, and fast with like 12 windows open. The base model is also very good, but If your tight on money I would go with the white macbook.


----------



## bigioale (Aug 25, 2009)

{deleted for contemptuous and useless content}

*This is strike 2! Guess what happens on strike 3?

Don't make such unhelpful and disrespectful posts again!*


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

bigioale said:


> {content deleted}


Expect a war from the mac guys with a post like that.
I wouldnt call osx unstable etc.
What stops most of us from having a mac is the price...plain and simple.

I choose wimndows based on the ability to have a much wider selection of software to choose from...while doing so I also have to always be ready for some malware or the sort.

I worked for a guy that has been using macs for a long time....never had a problem...he hates windows...why?,,he is used to macs.

He has some great software on it as well and uses it for a print shop

he can surf the web with it in comfort and not worry about getting infected and his bussiness machine going down.

At this time however...there have been more infections created to infect an apple,but it is very small in comparison to windows..


----------



## bigioale (Aug 25, 2009)

aka Brett said:


> Expect a war from the mac guys with a post like that.
> I wouldnt call osx unstable etc.
> What stops most of us from having a mac is the price...plain and simple.
> 
> ...


*Well I suppose this is just a simple conflict of opinion*, although Windows 7 to me looks a lot better than OSX Snow Leopard 10. Just saying is all..... and I dont want no war, I just wanna fix my Vista XD

*This website, forum and thread are not here to hear your opinion! This is for somebody to receive the help they require. If you have nothing constructive to offer DO NOT POST AGAIN!*


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

I like 7....better than osx...yes
by how much? enough to keep osx out of my head for a while lol


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

*bigioale*, please note that a moderator has deleted one of your posts and edited another and given you a warning. We wouldn't want you to miss that.

When somebody asks for advice on a potential purchase there are ways to suggest other items that may meet the need as well as or better than the planned item. And there are ways to totally alienate everybody reading the thread with off the wall non-helpful comments or opinions. I encourage you to try for the more productive type responses.


----------

